# Question???????



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

My buddy has a 2010 Honda rancher sra andlooking to put 29.5 terminators on it, will he be able to fit them with a 2 inch lift with high lifter springs an a little trimming? We are kinda worried about putting the lift in the back and it bringing the axle towards the front. any one have any suggestions?:33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a LOT of tire for that machine


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah it is , we put my 31 out laws on it and in the front it would fit with a little trimming, but the back is another story, he has no lift on the back because worried that it will bring the swing arm in, would it be best just to try 28s?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

28's sound like a good choice to me. Is he planning on doing a Gear Reduction? Even 28's may feel like too much tire for that 420. I don't know, because I don't have one, but i'm just thinking. only My opinion, educate me if you can.


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

i have no clue about it either my man, i have never messed with them just a question he had. i my self would love to see it one 29.5s lol


----------

